# Scanner Epson Perfection 1260 et mac OS X



## MissMac (25 Octobre 2003)

bonsoir à tous...

je possède un Imac 1 ghz et la semaine dernière un pote a du tout réinstaller, le mac ne démarrant plus.
bref, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, sauf l'utilisation de mon scanner.
j'ai téléchargé le pilote pour mac Os X mais je ne peux ensuite l'utiliser pour mettre en route un scannage.
J'ai alors tenté d'installer le pilote fourni avec le scanner sous Classic mais Classic ne répond plus...
Que faire?
Merci d'avance pour toutes les solutions éventuelles...

PS/ mille excuses aux modérateurs si cette requête ne correspond pas au bon forum...


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2003)

tu as essayé de virer le pilote et de le réinstaller ?


----------



## MissMac (29 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir.
oui, j'ai déjà essayé...
Je pense que le problème vient du fait que Mac Os classic est désactivé, non?
Je ne parveins pas à trouver l'application permettant de faire fonctionner le scanner.
Merci pour d'autres info éventuelles


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2003)

tu as regardé sur l'autre sujet qui parle d'Epson et des drivers pour Mac OSX ? et/ou retélécharger les nouveaux drivers sur le site epson ? ils sont dispos maintenant.


----------



## MissMac (10 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir...
J'ai rencontré des difficulltés pour trouver le driver sous Mac OS X pour le scanner Epson perfection 1260.
Sur le site français, il n'existe que la version Perfection 1260 photo.
Donc il faut donc aller le cherhcer que le site US.
Depuis cela fonctionne nickel...
Avis aux amateurs!!!

Think different!!!


----------



## Delgesu (18 Avril 2004)

J'aurais un petit service à vous demander. Je n'arrive pas à télécharger le pilote pour mon scanner sur le site d'Epson après de nombreuses tentatives. Je pense que c'est le site qui ne fonctionne pas. Je leur ai envoyé un message signalant le problème. Si quelqu'un l'avait, pourrait-il me donner une autre URL où prendre ce driver ? Sinon, je peux vous donner en privé une adresse de courriel où il y a suffisament de place pour recevoir la dizaine de Mo  que prend ce pilote. Contactez-moi svp. 
Il s'agit du pilote du perfection 1260 photo pour OS X. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## maousse (19 Avril 2004)

par ici 

c'est la version pour panther je crois (c'est le lien que je t'avais donné dans l'autre sujet)


----------



## Delgesu (19 Avril 2004)

Ah merci, mais j'ai résolu le problème. En fait cela venait de chez moi. Il fallait que je me connecte au FTP en mode passif. Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais j'ai eu la réponse de la part d'un site d'où je ne pouvais pas non plus télécharger une démo. Donc j'ai fait qu'est-ce que c'est qu'on m'a dit, et ça marche tralala youti !
Merci quand même .


----------



## Aragorn (7 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'acquérir un Epson 1260 et je n'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner avec Smart Panel sous Classic. Il me dit que le scanner est introuvable sur le bus.
Pourtant tout fonctionne bien avec les derniers pilotes OS X. Le hic avec ces pilotes c'est que l'on ne peut se servir de toutes les applis de Smart Panel. Comment faire ?
J'ai tout désinstallé sauf Epson Scanner Monitor que je n'arrive pas à supprimer. Il me dit qu'il est ouvert ???

Merci de votre aide.

:king:


----------



## papav (14 Octobre 2008)

Delgesu a dit:


> Ah merci, mais j'ai résolu le problème. En fait cela venait de chez moi. Il fallait que je me connecte au FTP en mode passif. Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais j'ai eu la réponse de la part d'un site d'où je ne pouvais pas non plus télécharger une démo. Donc j'ai fait qu'est-ce que c'est qu'on m'a dit, et ça marche tralala youti !
> Merci quand même .



Suite à réinstallation de l'OS, mon pilote de scanner epson 1260 ne fonctionne plus sur mon iMac G4 osX v10.4.11 alors qu'il fonctionne tjs sur mon MacBook sous le même OS. Pourrais-tu me donner l'adresse du site qui t'explique comment se connecter au FTP en mode passif ?


----------

